# Cm7 And Ad-Hoc Networks



## cldavis3 (Oct 28, 2011)

For using my phone as a hotspot for connecting my HP to the web, I only have the option of an Ad-Hoc network. That among other things has made CM7 very interesting to me. I have only tried the first Alpha release (so I do not know if this is supported in Alpha 2) and Ad-hoc works, but only without WEP encryption. With WEP encryption CM7 says it is getting and IP address but it never does. Does anyone know if this is a bug or a hardware limitation or what. Very interested in this function. Thanks for your help and thanks for developing this software


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks like you found your way here







(i'm the one that replied on precentral)

I'm interested in knowing this too. bump!


----------



## chibucks (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm sure the change will be similar to what they did for the nook (and what szym used for barnacle wifi tethering):

http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=868354

basically, it's a new wpa_supplicant push...


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been having the exact same issue. Using Barnacle does it as ad-hoc and I can never get an IP address. Using CM Tethering (on the Phone end, not the touchpad) allows the touchpad to connect, but I still cant get onto the internet once its connected. Hoping a future update can resolve this.


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Try open garden wifi tether, works pretty good for me.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Perk27 said:


> Try open garden wifi tether, works pretty good for me.


What are your settings? I've tried open garden but I'm having the issue with the touchpad finding the IP address.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Very disappointed in this so far. At my work, they won't give us the wireless router password. So I have an XP computer and I can plug in a USB wifi adapter and create my own ad-hoc network. I can get it to work with Connectify, but the connection is so iffy. Connects, then randomly disconnects.

What I wouldn't mind having is a USB Internet Passthrough option like HTC devices have. But a proper ability to connect to ad-hoc networks is better.


----------



## Perk27 (Jun 11, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> What are your settings? I've tried open garden but I'm having the issue with the touchpad finding the IP address.


I'm just using the stock settings with no encryption. The only problem I have is every now and then data stops and I have to unlock my phone and all is good again.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Turning Encryption on can cause it to hang on "obtaining IP address".


----------

